# Gemini App Manager help



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

After trying to turn on my Fire HD 8.9 this morning, to be told it needed to be charged (battery was showing empty!) even though it was 3/4 full when I went to bed, I decided to get the Gemini App Manager that I saw mentioned in another thread.

I am kind of confused by it.  I see the apps listed and the amount of memory being used by each, but how can I tell which ones are not suspended and are actually doing something and using up my battery? According to the description, I am supposed to be able to easily tell this, which is the main thing I want the app for.  

Any advice on that or other useful things people are doing with this app?


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like Gemini must not be much used here.  I'm not happy with it.  It seems to keep itself running and it doesn't tell me if any of the apps are using cpu/battery or if they are just suspended.  

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good app manager that will let me see if an app is running down my battery?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use Gemini some, but not so much for battery management.  There are also a couple of battery managers...

Let me look them up.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, I didn't think of searching for 'battery'.  Thanks, I'll see what I can find in the appstore.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm not happy --this is the second time I've tried to turn on my 8.9HD and found that the battery was so low it would not let me turn it on (it displayed a low battery symbol and turned itself off). WHAT is causing this? This is why I was trying to find some kind of app that would show what all is running and actively using up battery life (not suspended, using RAM only). If I can find the culprit I will uninstall it or at least force kill it when done to make sure it's well and truly dead.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

GSAM Battery Monitor can provide a list of processes sorted by battery usage.

There is both a free version and a pro version that costs $1.99.

I am not sure whether the free version can provide that list, but I know that the pro version can.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation.  I looked at that and some other battery monitor/task manager apps and decided to install Watchdog and try that for a while.  If it's not so good I may try GSAM next.  

It's an adjustment to use devices that like to hide what's happening on the system when you are used to a full-fledged computer where you can see exactly what's going on.  I guess it's just a matter of learning something new.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes, I'll go to Settings > More > Applications > Installed Applications and use the drop down menu to see what applications are running.  If there's one I don't think should be running, I'll force stop it.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sometimes, I'll go to Settings > More > Applications > Installed Applications and use the drop down menu to see what applications are running. If there's one I don't think should be running, I'll force stop it.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, I was looking at that too, though it doesn't give much info and I didn't see any app that seemed like it would be the battery-draining culprit. Watchdog provides a lot more info, plus some other features like the ability to alert you if something is using excessive resources. I'm looking forward to see how well it works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Yeah, I was looking at that too, though it doesn't give much info and I didn't see any app that seemed like it would be the battery-draining culprit. Watchdog provides a lot more info, plus some other features like the ability to alert you if something is using excessive resources. I'm looking forward to see how well it works.


I know it doesn't give much info and there are apps that give more, but if I see, say, Audible is running in the backgrond and I don't have any plans to listen to any audible books, I jjust close it..... I try to keep things pretty lean and mean.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know it doesn't give much info and there are apps that give more, but if I see, say, Audible is running in the backgrond and I don't have any plans to listen to any audible books, I jjust close it..... I try to keep things pretty lean and mean.
> 
> Betsy


Yep, that sounds like a good strategy. If I hadn't had this mysterious battery drain with apparently nothing running except "kindle" items, I wouldn't even bother to try out these apps. I'd rather spend my time on other things!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Watchdog doesn't seem to do anything useful to me after all.  I had the total battery drain happen again overnight last night.  Even after plugging it in, it wouldn't let me turn it on because it was so low.  So after I got home and it was charged up, I checked Watchdog and it told me NOTHING that would give me a clue as to what app might be responsible.  Everything shown running was not using any CPU.

So, I removed Watchdog and will now test GSAM per Bruce's recommendation.  I want to figure this thing out because it is really irritating when I get up in the morning and try to quickly check email and weather, but not be able to even turn on my device!


----------



## MedicJML (May 10, 2011)

Are you sure that the Kindle is charging? Just a thought...


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

MedicJML said:


> Are you sure that the Kindle is charging? Just a thought...


Yup, it's charging fine, and usually doesn't lose the charge overnight like that. It has only happened 3 or 4 times.


----------

